# National Cycle Route 81



## lofty (29 Aug 2012)

Has anyone done the national cycle route 81 from Wolverhampton to Aberystwyth ?

Thinking of doing it in a weekend soon and was wondering what are paths like over the mountains between Newtown and Aber , Can anyone recomend a CHEAP b &b around Welshpool and genrally is it doable for a 40 something on a commuter bike in a weekend ??

Cheers 

Lofty


----------



## StuartG (4 Sep 2012)

We are talking about 65 miles per day. Have you done that before?
The first day to Welshpool is almost flat. Should be no problem. But day 2 is 80% of the challenge. Its really hard and if the weather is inclement you will have no cover from wind or rain. After Llangurig there is virtually nothing until Aber. Its going to be tough for anyone.

A suggestion. Keep going but if you are having trouble take the train from Newtown. Or press on and divert to Caersws and pick up the train there. Or if you have a strong easterly and its sunny then let it blow you over. Either way you will end up at Weatherspoons in the railway station where you can buy great bear for two quid.

Have fun!


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> Either way you will end up at Weatherspoons in the railway station where you can buy great bear for two quid.


 
The usual conclusion to a weekend tour!


----------



## Crankarm (4 Sep 2012)

lofty said:


> Has anyone done the national cycle route 81 from Wolverhampton to Aberystwyth ?
> 
> Thinking of doing it in a weekend soon and was wondering what are paths like over the mountains between Newtown and Aber , Can anyone recomend a CHEAP b &b around Welshpool and genrally is it doable for a 40 something on a commuter bike in a weekend ??
> 
> ...


 
Buy the OS Landranger maps which will really tell you what the route is like. A sustrans NCN route is not going to be that rough or tough. The NCN routes in Wales I avoided as some of the time they take you along totally unsuitable roads, traffic wise. It's best and most fun to use an OS map to plan your route. How far do you normally ride each day as 65 miles a day with luggage is quite a lot if you are new to touring?


----------



## lofty (14 Sep 2012)

Ive not done 65 miles but i`m gradually working up to it !
Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Sep 2012)

StuartG said:


> The first day to Welshpool is almost flat.


 Apart from the almost 1000 foot climb over the Long Mountain if you stick to the signed route. 


StuartG said:


> Either way you will end up at Weatherspoons in the railway station where you can buy *great bear* for two quid.





Sorry, couldn't resist.

I was planning to do the route this summer (starting from Shrewsbury) but wasn't able to for a couple of reasons. Looking at the OS maps I got for planning, with the exception of the Long Mountain, it doesn't look too bad heading west until around Newtown where the route takes you on to hilly lanes to avoid the A489 and the A470 (good thing as these are very busy trunk routes). If you go the full route via Rhayader you should be on metalled roads or reasonable paths the whole way. If you take the short cut by Llangurig my information is that as well as being a significant climb, the road isn't surfaced the whole way.

As far as accommodation goes, I was planning to stop around Newtown so don't know about the Welshpool area but this may help: Link.


----------

